# ok,jetzt auch ich



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

hallo!
wollte mich dann auch mal amtlich hier vorstellen.
mein teichexestiert nun seit ca 8 wochen.alles noch recht frisch.
ca. 32000 Liter,allerdings nach oben hin noch platz,da der überlauf noch nicht dran ist.
bauzeit-ca. 10 wochen,natürlich wie ses sich gehört alles allein in handarbeit.
gibt auf alles fälle anständig schmalz im ärmel
filteranlage - 2x 300 liter regentonnen und ein 800 liter ibc .
36 watt uvc und 10000 liter eco pumpe.
denke mal im laufe der jahre wird sich noch einiges daran verändern.
hier mal ein kleiner überblick über die anlage.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

hat nicht geklappt mit den bildern
also noch mal


----------



## fuxe13 (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Schön geworden, gefällt mir


----------



## axel (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hallo Jörg 

Sehr schön geworden 
Die Folie die aus dem Wasser heraus schaut würd ich noch mit ner Ufermatte bedecken.
Sonst machen die Dir UV Strahlen die Folie kaputt.

lg
axel


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

ja die liebe ufermatte.
hab mir auch schon etliche gedanken darum gemacht.
die folie kann nicht kaputt gehen.ist 2 mm PE.
wird auch in regenrückhaltebecken verwendet.
die überdauert uns alle
werd wohl im nächsten jahr dann noch steinfolie drüber legen.
hier noch mal ein einblick in meine filteranlage.
danke für den zuspruch.


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

ok.hier noch 2.einmal von der rückseite.
da das gelände ca 50 cm auf 10 meter länge gefälle hatte,mußte ich alles mit pflanzsteinen abstützen.
kleiner bachlauf ,gespeist mit 6000 liter pumpe.
dient eigendlich nur zu sauerstoffanreicherung.
für tips bin ich immer offen.gruß buddler


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

hat eigendlich jemand ne idee wie man den überlauf bauen kann?
nach dem gestrigen regen ist er nämlich an einer seite übergelaufen und der damm ist schon ziemlich aufgeweicht dadurch:beeten
um so etwas in zukunft zu vermeiden,bitte ich um anregungen.
danke schon mal.
Jörg


----------



## Olli.P (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hi Jörg,

in entsprechender Höhe einen 50er Flansch, kurzes Stück PVC Rohr einkleben und dann je nach Wunsch einen entsprechenden Bogen drauf.

So hab ich das auch gemacht. 

Guckst du z.B. hier ab Beitrag #15 kannst meinen Überlauf seh'n..........


----------



## Gabberkoi (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hi Jörg!

Super Teich ! Gefällt mir. Ärgert mich das ich im Garten keinen Strom habe und alles über Solar läuft. Würde sonst auch einen etwas größeren bauen.

Zu Deiner Frage:
Hast mal überlegt dahinter noch einen kleinen Pflanzteich zu bauen der etwas tiefer liegt als Dein Hauptteich in den das Überschüssige Wasser bei Regen über einen Überlauf einfließen kann. Natürlich muss man zwar schauen das man den gewissen Spielraum vom Wassernievau lässt aber das stört ja gewisse Arten von Pflanzen nicht ob sie 10cm oder 30 cm im Wasser stehen und es verschönert bestimmt auch noch den Gesamtblick wenn hinter Deinem Teich noch eine Schilflandschaft ist.

LG Sveni


----------



## buddler (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

moin!
erst einmal danke für die zahlreichen antworten.
@Olli P
mensch,ist wirklich im leben so,manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht.
die idee ist so genial und doch so simpel.
du glaubst gar nicht, welch abenteuerlichen ideen mir bei meinen rundgängen um den teich gekommen sind um den wasserspiegel normal zu halten.
von pumpen mit schwimmschalter usw.
na,da werd ich wohl in den nächsten tagen mal wieder den baumarkt besuchen müssen.
@Gabberkoi:
danke für den zuspruch.
also,wenns nach mir gegangen wäre ,hätte ich die 1000 m2 garten ausgegraben und geflutet
wer brauch schon rasen?wasser ist einfacher zu pflegen,ggg.
denke mal ,dass der spaten da wohl noch öfter zum einsatz kommen wird.
aber erst mal reichts für dieses jahr.
ich zeig euch mal ein bild wie dias hier vor 3 monaten noch aussah.
in dem garten ist 15 jahre nichts mehr gemacht worden.aber absolut nichts.
ich wußte nicht wo ich anfangen sollte.


----------



## buddler (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

aber............allein schon das hier war die ganze arbeit wert
arschbombe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danyvet (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

machst du das auch, wenn dein teich mal richtig eingefahren ist? 
also, ich halt bei mir maximal die zecherl und finger rein, denn wenn ich so schau, was da alles rumwuselt... beobachten tu ich die viecherl ja gerne, aber an meinen körper will ich sie lieber nicht ranlassen. aber vermutlich ist das ein frauenspezifisches problem  wir wollen ja auch keine __ spinnen im schlafzimmer, weil, garantiert krabbeln sie über UNS und nicht über das männchen daneben *igitt*

hübscher teich übrigens. das problem, dass man die folie noch sieht, hab ich leider auch. werd wohl auch nicht an der ufermatte vorbeikommen


----------



## buddler (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

mal nächsten sommer testen, ob die kois zum kuscheln kommen
wenn die steinfolie nicht so verdammt teuer wäre ,hätte ich sie noch in diesem jahr gelegt.
wie siehts denn eigendlich mit der grünen ufermatte aus?zieht die nicht das wasser über den teichrand hinaus?kapilarwirkung?
also von aufgeweichten dämmen halte ich nichts mehr nach dem gestrigen regen.
hab heute erst mal den oberen rand noch mal mit steinen neu gesichert.
man glaubt es echt kaum.kleines ding,große wirkung.später ist man immer schlauer.werd so schnell wie möglich jetzt den überlauf einbauen.
gruß Jörg


----------



## Christine (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hi,

über die Steinfolie läufst Du dreimal, dann ist es nur noch Folie...


----------



## buddler (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

doch so oft?
wie siehts denn mit den grünen matten aus?


----------



## Christine (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hallo Jörg,

wenn Du die grünen Ufermatten anständig verlegst - sie dürfen natürlich nicht über den Folienrand hinausgehen - hast Du eine robuste, schnell durch Bewuchs gut getarnte Uferabdeckung. Ich bin glücklich und zufrieden damit und konnte in diesem Jahr keine nenneswerten Wasserverluste verzeichnen. Allerdings ist die meine Fläche ja auch recht klein.


----------



## buddler (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

hallo!
hab mal irgendwo gelesen,dass man diese matten dann mit irgendwelchen wildsamen bestreuen kann und diese ufermatten dann langsam zuwachsen.hat jemand ne ahnung was man da so zum grünen bringen könnte?klingt ja eigendlich verlockend einen grünen teichrand zum leben zu erwecken.
eventuell bilder?
gruß Jörg


----------



## Christine (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hallo Jörg,

gib mal "Ufermatte" in die Suchfunktion ein, dann kriegst Du Unmengen von Beiträgen zu dem Thema.

Es gibt bei Naturagart spezielle Samenmischungen für die Ufermatten. Man kann sie aber auch mit __ Moos bestücken. Bei mir wurzeln eigentlich fast alle Pflanzen, die sich am Teich selbst aussehen auf der Ufermatte, das hat mir den Umzug vom alten zum neuen  Teich erheblich erleichtert. Hab einfach die Matte rübergetragen.


----------



## heiko-rech (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Pflanzenset für die Ufermatten gekauft, alles Pflanzen, die flach wurzeln. Teilweise im Wasser, teilweise auf der Matte wachsen.  Das wird im kommenden Jahr denke ich richtig gut ausssehen.

An einigen anderen Stellen habe ich einfach Moss genommen und draufgepackt. Das __ Moos habe ich an vielen Stellen, wo früher mal rasen war Ich habe es mit den Wurzeln rausgenommen, auf die Ufermatte gelegt und entweder mit den Steinen am Rand ein wenig eingeklemmt, oder mit ein paar Kieseln beschwert. Sieht auch gut aus und es wächst auf der Matte fest.

Ich hatte den Effekt, dass die Ufermatte, die frei lag schon für einen ordentlichen Wasserverlust gesorgt hat. Nun ist der größte Teil bewachsen und der Wasserverlust nicht mehr der Rege wert.

So sah es bei mir nach der Bepflanzung aus:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/11

Ich kann dir die Ufermatten daher auch wärmstens empfehlen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## buddler (10. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

euch allen erst mal dank für die tips.
also ich denke ,dass ich im frühjahr den rand dann doch mit der grünen ufermatte verpacke und dann etwas saatgut draufmachen werde.gefällt mir doch recht gut.

heute war wieder abpumpen angesagt nach dem regen der letzten nacht.
ich muss unbedingt die sachen in der nächsten woche besorgen um den abfluss zu bauen.
bis dann und schönes wochenende euch allen.


----------



## danyvet (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

ich hab da auch noch mal eine frage zur ufermatte, wenn ich darf (ist ja eigentlich jörgs thread):
wie weit kann man denn die runter hängen lassen ins wasser? hat sie dann auftrieb? ich frage deshalb, weil ich an einer stelle einen steilhang habe... blöd, ich weiß, aber das hat sich so ergeben beim buddeln. vielleicht könnte ich die ufermatte an dieser stelle gleich als böschungsmatte verwenden, weil die eigentliche böschungsmatte soll ja angeblich nach 2 jahren schon verrotten. andererseits bleiben auf der ufermatte nicht wahnsinnig viele algen haften, also wegen der rauen oberfläche, müsste doch idealer boden für fadenalgen sein, oder?
vielen dank für eure antworten!


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hi Dany,

Steilhang ruft nach Taschenmatte. Nutz mal die Suchfunktion...


----------



## danyvet (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

ja, christine, aber die sollen ja angeblich innerhalb von 2 jahren verrotten und dann plumpst alles auf den grund....


----------



## Olli.P (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hi,

die NG- oder andere Künstliche Ufermatten verrotten nicht nach zwei Jahren.....

Diese Kokosmatten anscheinend schon.


----------



## Christine (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hi Dany,

wie Olli schon sagt, mein ich natürlich nicht diese doofen Kokosdinger sondern die Taschenmatten von NG. Hab ich selbst im Einsatz. Da verottet nix.


----------



## buddler (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

hab jetzt mal bei e..y nachgeschaut und eigendlich schon die richtigen matten gefunden.wie breit sollten sie eigendlich sein?
gruß Jörg


----------



## buddler (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

moin!
die idee von gabberkoi ging mir in den letzten tagen nicht mehr aus dem kopf.
meine vorstellung läuft jetzt in die richtung,dass ich hinter dem teich noch einen weiteren naturnahen teich(max. tiefe 1 m)ohne filteranlage bauen werde.
den überlauf vom oberen teich hab ich jetzt inzwischen angebaut und den ablauf in der wiese enden lassen.
wenn jetzt hochwasser im oberen teich läuft das wasser auf die wiese und versickert.
diesen bereich könnte man eventuell als trockenbach(zulauf zum naturteich)umbauen oder als richtigen bachlauf nutzen.
platz hätte ich genügend.
das wird wohl im frühjahr wieder für neuen muskelkater und etliche stunden im aussenbereich sorgen.
ehrlich gesagt bin ich jetzt schon wieder total heiss darauf.
werd mal den baubereich nachher fotografieren.zur besseren verständlichkeit.
eins hab ich sdchon mal.
gruß jörg


----------



## buddler (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

ps.
hab den grossen teich mal bis zum überlauf aufgefüllt.
es passen nun 40 m3 rein,bevor das wasser überläuft.
doch nicht so klein geworden


----------



## buddler (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

so,hier mal die zutaten für meinen überlauf.
regentonnenverbinder 2 ''
10 m spiralschlauch
1 schlauchschelle.
beim einbau blut und wasser geschwitzt.
kennt ihr das geräusch von brechendem plastik?
hatte das loch in die pe folie gebohrt mit ner lochsäge.
von unten den regentonnenverbinder durchgesteckt.hat nicht ganz gepaßt.
etwas mehr druck---knack.8mm riss neben der bohrung.
schnell verschraubt-hat gehalten.:beeten:beeten:beeten:beeten:beeten
hab mich schon in gedanken neu schweißen sehen
sooo,der ist aber fest und kann nun seine dienste erledigen.


----------



## buddler (25. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

so,und hier noch mal der platz für den geplanten naturteich.
ich hoffe nur,ich kenne dieses mal ein vernünftige maß.wenn man einmal buddelt...........


----------



## buddler (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

so,vati hat sich noch was nettes fürs auge gekauft
2 unterwasserstrahler .bei 26 euro das stück konnte ich nicht widerstehen.
sehen echt klasse im dunkel aus.


----------



## Ribiza (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hallo Buddler

ist doch mehr als legitim, daß du dir einen kleinen Wunsch erfüllst, nach der vielen Müh und Plackerei !
Hab Spass an deinem "Unterwasser-Lichtspiel(zeug) 
Gefällt mir übrigens sehr, was du geschaffen hast.


----------



## buddler (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

danke für die zustimmung
ich denke mal so ein teich wird nieeeeeeeeeeeeee fertig.
wenn ich allein an die bepflanzung im nächsten jahr denke
ich glaub,ich fang schon mal an mein taschengeld zu sparen.ggg.


----------



## Olli.P (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hi Jörg,

wie sieht das denn im dunkeln aus........ 

Bilder????

Hast die Strahlemänner schon verbaut??

Wenn nicht dann aber ab inn Teich einbaun.....


----------



## buddler (29. Okt. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

ja, leuchten schon herrlich im dunkeln.
nur mit dem i pod kann man nicht so tolle fotos machen.meine kamera ist im moment verliehen.
werd in den nächsten tagen mal ein paar mit der kamera machen.


----------



## buddler (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

hallo zusammen!
hab heute mal wieder ein paar stunden draussen verbracht.
hab mal die strecke für den geplanten bachlauf zum geplanten naturteich vermessen.
kam dabei auf ca 15 meter.wenn ich die folie dann noch ca. 2,5 meter nehme müßte es eigendlich passen.
aber hat jemand ne ahnung wo ich dieses krumme mass bestellen kann.hab mal so rumgegooglet ,aber so wirklich fündig bin ich nicht geworden.
kann mir jemand sogen wo ich dieses mass bestellen kann?
danke schon mal im voraus.
bis dann
Jörg


----------



## buddler (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

huhu!!!!!!!!!
keiner ne ahnung wo man so was kaufen kann?


----------



## expresser (18. Nov. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Hallo Jörg,

bei mir in der Werkstatt!

Schau zum Flohmarkt:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24585

LG

Werna


----------



## CrimsonTide (19. Nov. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

Ich hätt auch noch 5 x 6 m schwarze Folie mit 1mm ... 2 Jahre alt in Klagenfurt ... da könntest 12 x 2,5 oder 15 x 2 m draus machen  Folienkleber hab ich auch noch und auf einer Länge von 2,5 m und überhaupt für einen Bachlauf musst das ja nicht mal kleben, weil das Wasser ja eh von oben nach unten fließt ... einfach überlappen.

Sonst kann man Folie eigentlich in jeder beliebigen Länge bestellen (z.B. http://www.teichprofi24.de) .. die Breite ist meist auf 2, 4, 6,... m beschränkt. Oder du gehst zum Baumax und lässt dir von einer 8m breiten Folie 2,5m runterschneiden und dann noch von der 6m breiten 2,5m ... allerdings sind die Preise beim Baumarkt etwas höher.


----------



## buddler (22. Nov. 2009)

*AW: ok,jetzt auch ich*

moin zusammen!
sorry,dass ich mich jetzt erst melde.war beruflich verhindert.
hört sich ja alles ganz gut an,allerdings ist die entfernung etwas zu happig.
hab bei ebay was gefunden ohne versand.
trotzdem euch allen noch herzlichen dank für eure mithilfe.
gruß 
Jörg


----------

